# 824 Powershift or Power Clear 21"



## Minn824 (Dec 12, 2015)

Need help on deciding what to do regarding which snowblower to keep. This weekend I picked up a really nice used Power Clear 21" with the 141 cc engine. I also have a 20 year 824 Powershift that I have used for the past 15 years and it is still in good shape and runs like charm. My dilemma ... I only have room to store one in my garage.

So I looking for advice as which to keep. Here is my circumstances. Live in Minnesota, will be 70 next May, and live on a long curve so I have very high end of driveway snow piles whenever we get 6" or more snowfalls.

My preference would be to keep the smaller and lighter Power Clear but I want to make sure it can handle the end of driveway piles. I know the 824 Powershift can go through these piles with no problems. But I getting old and the 824 is a heavy beast.

So any advice on what those fimilar with both blowers would be much appreciated. I should also mention that I have a 3.25 hp Powerlite that I use for less than 3"-4" snowfalls.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I vote for the Powershift and a gym membership


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

cranman said:


> I vote for the Powershift and a gym membership


^^^this^^^,

And let the Power Clear live under a tarp. Make sure the tarp is waterproof. Not one of those cheap tarps that Tarp World has, or your neighbor's torn up tarp that happened to blow over into your yard. In short, keep all three!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Minn824. Since you have THREE snow blowers, I would retire the Power lite and keep the Power clear, IF it is a good runner. I have a Toro 824 for heavy (rare) snows and the Power clear for the 99% of the normal snow falls because of the light weight and ease of use. Just my opinion from my experience.


----------



## Minn824 (Dec 12, 2015)

Enough on the gym membership advice ... I can get all the nagging I need on that topic from my wife. On a serious note, I appreciate everyone's comments. Is there anyone on the forum from the Twin Cities in the market for a well maintained and reliable Toro Powerlite? I have one for sale and the price is right.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Minn824 said:


> Enough on the gym membership advice ... I can get all the nagging I need on that topic from my wife. On a serious note, I appreciate everyone's comments. Is there anyone on the forum from the Twin Cities in the market for a well maintained and reliable Toro Powerlite? I have one for sale and the price is right.


* If the price is right. I will take that POWERSHIFT off of your hands.k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

welcome Minn824: I have several machines, so I really shouldn't advise. But, I can understand your concerns about muscling the PowerShift around. If clearing the driveway is not an urgent issue for you after each snow, maybe keep the PowerClear and see how it does. you can always go out and get a bigger one if you find out that you really need one. I have older 421 and 724 2-stage units, and I find myself trying to use the 421 when I can, just due to muscling the 724 out of the garage and around the sidewalks, etc. 

Also, you never mentioned how much maintenance you want to do. The older machines need more attention, not a big deal for many on this site, but something to keep in mind. Where in MN are you located?


----------



## Minn824 (Dec 12, 2015)

Powershift93 , if I decide to sell the Power Clear I will let you know. As far as maintenance, I can do most repairs with the only limitation being the tools and equipment to handle the big jobs. I live in a Minneapolis suburb.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Minn824 said:


> My dilemma ... I only have room to store one in my garage.


I am only a couple of months ahead of you on turning 70 next spring. I think it is about time you treated yourself to one of those custom-built Amish storage sheds, or perhaps an addition to your garage. That way you can keep all the tools you need.


----------



## Minn824 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry Powershift93, I misread your post. Too many "Powers" to deal with. I will let you know if I decide to sell the POWERSHIFT.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Todd...if you ever decide to take a voyage to pristine Cape Cod, I'll load you up with some sweet Powershifts! My 1132 is crying cause no one loves her......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

keep the powershift and powerclear, sell the powerlite


----------

